# Rust-oleum NeverWet Multi-Surface



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

I saw this in the hardware store today and was wondering if anyone has tried it for anything... how do you like it?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Haven't tried it but it might be worth checking out for use on papier mache props.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

This 2 part stuff works well..

Cons:
Its not permanent , it may discolor some material 
and it leaves a bit of a haze on the surface.

They also make a 1 part version for patio cushions/outdoor furniture.


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

Papier Mache is exactly what I had in mind for this. I didn't end up getting it, but am going to keep it in mind for future projects for sure!


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

BillyVanpire said:


> This 2 part stuff works well..
> 
> Cons:
> Its not permanent , it may discolor some material
> ...


I've decided to give this a shot. Going to grab it when I go down island today. For what I'm using it for any discoloration and haziness might give me some added character. Thanks again!

I'll post results later


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Jay Olson tried the 2-part kind 




and then did a review 




I think a gallon of spar varnish would be the better deal.


----------



## partsman (Feb 26, 2008)

I've used this, it first, leaves a semi translucent milky coating on what you spray it on, so it'll essentially ruin your hard work on ageing and finishing your prop, then it doesn't work all that long before the effecy wears off. But initially it works great! Honestly, it's not worth the money they charge for it.


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks so much for the input! I didn't end up using it on the project after all. It _is_ quite pricey. I thought it was just island prices, but I guess not!


----------



## alewolf (Nov 5, 2012)

Well I am sure you have already got an idea about the product. I looked at it a few years ago and spoke with the staff at our local hardware chain. The big issue really seems to be permanence vs price. It breaks down under the sun in addition to exposure to the elements.


----------

